# Is it ok for kids to play video games?



## avid4545 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi Iâ€™m doing research for my final project and i would like you to take my poll at <a href="http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/YLNM3YT">Click here to take survey</a> 
or go hear http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/YLNM3YT
The question is, "Is it ok for kids to play video games?" and if you want to leve feedback on this topic, i would appreciate it. The poll applies to "any games that are age appropriate, kids under 17"

Thank You.

edit: the poll is closed i would like to think you for voting and/or committing. i will also post the results later.

the results are:
Is it ok for kids to play video games?
Yes                  89.7%                26 
No                   3.4%                  1 
I do not know    6.9%                  2


----------



## Telnac (Dec 1, 2010)

This is a joke, right?  Other than luddites who fear anything invented since 1950, who'd going to vote no on this?


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Dec 1, 2010)

No man no. The real question that should be asked is "Is it ok for kids NOT to play video games?"


----------



## avid4545 (Dec 1, 2010)

No it's not a joke, this is part of my final project.

and Airborne, thank you for your feedback.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes.

Does that really need expanded on?


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Dec 1, 2010)

What kind of question is that? Of course it's OK!


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 1, 2010)

You could, of course, just have made a poll in the thread.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't need the survey. The answer is yes.


----------



## avid4545 (Dec 1, 2010)

secretfur said:


> Yes.
> 
> Does that really need expanded on?



Maybe really depends on who you ask, I am trying to be unbiased for this.



Iudicium_86 said:


> What kind of question is that? Of course it's OK!


 
My question and thank you.



CerbrusNL said:


> You could, of course, just have made a poll in the thread.




Well this is not the only site i posted on, so thats why i am using surveymonkey.



LizardKing said:


> I don't need the survey. The answer is yes.



Please do I cannot use only your post in the report i will have to Wright up, because I would not know who did and who didnâ€™t.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2010)

avid4545 said:


> Please do I cannot use only your post in the report i will have to Wright up, because I would not know who did and who didnâ€™t.


 
Haha, "researcher" who types like that?


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 1, 2010)

avid4545 said:


> i will have to Wright up



OBJECTION!


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> OBJECTION!


 
We can see by the evidence presented here that OP is clearly not a researcher! Take that!


----------



## Riley (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes.  I played/watched my dad and brother play the most violent videogames that existed back before I was 10 (Doom, Doom 2, Quake, Unreal Tournament), and I haven't turned out to be a mass murderer.  Or any kind of murderer, at that.


----------



## avid4545 (Dec 1, 2010)

Skift said:


> Haha, "researcher" who types like that?


 
 im not a writer ok and this will be my first reserch paper (i wish i did not have to take this class but it is required,) so please bare with me.



LizardKing said:


> OBJECTION!







Skift said:


> We can see by the evidence presented here that OP is clearly not a researcher! Take that!


 
OP?


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 1, 2010)

Riley said:


> Yes.  I played/watched my dad and brother play the most violent videogames that existed back before I was 10 (Doom, Doom 2, Quake, Unreal Tournament), and I haven't turned out to be a mass murderer.  Or any kind of murderer, at that.


 
You did turn out a furry though. Just saying.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 1, 2010)

Why would it not be ok for a child to play videogames?


----------



## BrawlerGamma (Dec 1, 2010)

nonono, man, yer doing it wrong. okay: no research, no polls, Final Destination!


----------



## avid4545 (Dec 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would it not be ok for a child to play videogames?


 

It depends on who you ask (and thatâ€™s why Iâ€™m asking,) so thank you for the response.



BrawlerGamma said:


> nonono, man, yer doing it wrong. okay: no research, no polls, Final Destination!



What ... I dont know ... do you mean dont do reserch with polls.


----------



## BrawlerGamma (Dec 1, 2010)

avid4545 said:


> It depends on who you ask (and thatâ€™s why Iâ€™m asking,) so thank you for the response.
> 
> 
> 
> What ... I dont know ... do you mean dont do reserch with polls.



XD it's a meme, dude, something about Super Smash Bros. Brawl. Someone claimed the most even match is with no items, fox only, Final Destination... then the internet happened....


----------



## jeff (Dec 1, 2010)

i think its only okay in very limited doses
if my kid spent more than a half-hour playing videogames a day id probably scold them


----------



## avid4545 (Dec 1, 2010)

BrawlerGamma said:


> XD it's a meme, dude, something about Super Smash Bros. Brawl. Someone claimed the most even match is with no items, fox only, Final Destination... then the internet happened....



i think i understand (after looking up the word meme.)


----------



## Mentova (Dec 1, 2010)

BrawlerGamma said:


> XD it's a meme, dude, something about Super Smash Bros. Brawl. Someone claimed the most even match is with no items, fox only, Final Destination... then the internet happened....


 I think that was a bit of a stretch. I've played the game and know of those stupid tournament "rules" and I didn't get it either.


----------



## Riley (Dec 1, 2010)

secretfur said:


> You did turn out a furry though. Just saying.


 Oh, yeah, that's true.


Shartblaster said:


> i think its only okay in very limited doses
> if my kid spent more than a half-hour playing videogames a day id probably scold them


 Really?  If my kid wasn't able to win a 1v1 against Godlike bots in UT before he was 15 I'd smack him.  Or her; this isn't gender exclusive.
Yes I am joking, I'm not THAT terrible of a person.  Mostly.


----------



## Willow (Dec 1, 2010)

The answer to your topic is like, painfully obvious.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2010)

Well I'll just say it depends purely on the video game.


----------



## BrawlerGamma (Dec 1, 2010)

avid4545 said:


> i think i understand (after looking up the word meme.)



you don't know what meme is?  and you're on the internet?  http://www.gymidiots.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/son-i-am-disappoint.gif


----------



## Willow (Dec 1, 2010)

Gibby said:


> Well I'll just say it depends purely on the video game.


 If OP would have been a little more specific with the type of video game, like say _violent_ games, then their research would be slightly more reasonable. 

Still doesn't mean the entire paper couldn't be summed up with a yes or no answer.


----------



## avid4545 (Dec 1, 2010)

BrawlerGamma said:


> you don't know what meme is? and you're on the internet? http://www.gymidiots.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/son-i-am-disappoint.gif




You learn something new every day and today I learned what a meme is. 



Willow said:


> If OP would have been a little more specific with the type of video game, like say _violent_ games, then their research would be slightly more reasonable.
> 
> Still doesn't mean the entire paper couldn't be summed up with a yes or no answer.



you are right, but i cant chang it, so all i can do is ask all to take the poll.


----------



## jeff (Dec 1, 2010)

BrawlerGamma said:


> you don't know what meme is?  and you're on the internet?  http://www.gymidiots.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/son-i-am-disappoint.gif


 
ugh go away


----------



## BrawlerGamma (Dec 1, 2010)

avid4545 said:


> You learn something new every day and today I learned what a meme is.



mmhm, i can assume you are generally new to the internet, cuz i didnt know either, for like a month or 2 after getting high speed, so i understand, i just like to mess with pplz


----------



## BrawlerGamma (Dec 1, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> ugh go away



i knew i didnt like you much when you said you would only let yer kid play vidja gaims 30 minutes a day. now you cant take a joke? 
http://www.gymidiots.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/son-i-am-disappoint.gif


----------



## PATROL (Dec 1, 2010)

I grew up on games. So I can't really say. I can't say if nowadays graphics have effect on kids though. I was playing with squares on the screen in the 90s.


----------



## avid4545 (Dec 1, 2010)

BrawlerGamma said:


> mmhm, i can assume you are generally new to the internet, cuz i didnt know either, for like a month or 2 after getting high speed, so i understand, i just like to mess with pplz



well i dont use forms vary much, in fact this is my third topic i have done (two are the same,) so ... lets get back to topic.


----------



## BrawlerGamma (Dec 1, 2010)

avid4545 said:


> well i dont use forms vary much, in fact this is my third topic i have done (two are the same,) so ... lets get back to topic.



most memes are from places other than forums, like youtube, 4chan (would not recommend), etc. but hey, like ya said, somethin new every day, man. welcom aboard the internet, leave your sanity and preconseived notions of everything at the gate.


----------



## Nail_bunny (Dec 1, 2010)

Video games and violent video games are fine for kids as long as they can tell reality from fantasy.
So if the child has some neurological disorder and mental illness that keeps them from realizing those detrimental differences they should probably not be playing violent games.

That's the only thing I can think of.

Anyway I found this very convincing watch the whole clip and you'll see what I mean.
This kid plays violent video games daily http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLBx9XOhsm8&feature=related

Now I think I'll go play my "Murder simulators"


----------



## Kallikrates (Dec 1, 2010)

Better for children to play video games then to be out getting trouble. But if parents are actually that concerned, then maybe, it will sound radical, but just maybe the parents should put a little effort forth in playing a role in their kids lives. And not just by them games and such and expect their kids to turn out just fine.

As for for violent games supposedly making people violent. Well the lack of insane serial killers speaks against that, I think. I've killed so many pixels in my life, but that hasn't made me want to go out and run people over, a la GTA.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Dec 1, 2010)

Well yeah but it has to be age-appropriate of course.


----------



## Kallikrates (Dec 1, 2010)

Does anyone actually follow those ESRB ratings?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Dec 1, 2010)

I think it is okay if they don't spend hours at a time on it.


----------



## Chilla (Dec 1, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> I think it is okay if they don't spend hours at a time on it.


I agree with that.


 also: doesnt it realy matter what TYPE of game? not just all games in general?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 1, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with kids playing video games. However that should not substitute the kid's child-hood. What I mean is that they should be encouraged/made to go out and pursue other things. Such as attempting to actual make real world friends. Go out and exercise. Go play.

It's only when kids spend their time growing up playing nothing but games that I see a problem. To me it would seem to be something that will stun their growth socially and mentally. Furthermore when kids get to be young teenagers it's very important that they continue to pursue real world social activities. They can't develop fully sitting behind a screen playing games. That said, I will put in an aside to say that kids (not yet teenagers) should not be playing MMORPG's unless their parents are playing with them. It's not fair to other players to burden them with your child, and make them baby sit for you.

When they get to be teenagers, especially young ones I have no issue with them being on as long as it is not an all day affair. There is a lot of stuff as a teen you need to learn in life and things that emotionally and physically need to develop...and you won't get that sitting around on an MMORPG. If they start to get addicted that's something the parent needs to address.

Gaming is fine for children and young teens (as well as everyone really), it's just that moderation is the key. There are some games that are rather age specific. Parents should pay attention to that. That's my thoughts.


----------



## Nail_bunny (Dec 1, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> Well yeah but it has to be age-appropriate of course.


 
Hogwash! I've been playing grand theft auto since I was 13 and I'm fine!

Shit some kids wont be quiet outside I gotta go saw their legs off.

In all seriousness though, I hate guns and I can't imagine hurting anything on purpose.
This comes from someone who looks at real gore photos to curb morbid curiosity too.


----------



## BrawlerGamma (Dec 1, 2010)

Kallikrates said:


> Does anyone actually follow those ESRB ratings?



HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL NO, I was playin Jetforce Gemini (Rated T) on the 64 when i was like 7 or 8, and it had crudely rendered alien bloodz


----------



## Conker (Dec 1, 2010)

The demographic of this website is going to heavily bias your research in the direction of "yes"

I don't know if polling random chucklefucks on the Internet constitutes as "research" either.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 1, 2010)

I can't see the results, but I seriously hope everyone is voting "no" right now.


----------



## avid4545 (Dec 1, 2010)

Conker said:


> The demographic of this website is going to heavily bias your research in the direction of "yes"
> 
> I don't know if polling random chucklefucks on the Internet constitutes as "research" either.


 

yes sadly I think your right, but I only know of a few forms (this one was shown to me by Ainoko (I think that how you spell his username) at school) so hear I am.



ElizabethAlexandraMary said:


> I can't see the results, but I seriously hope everyone is voting "no" right now.



if you want me to post the results at the end i will. i will close the poll some time on friday.


----------



## Conker (Dec 1, 2010)

avid4545 said:


> yes sadly I think your right, but I only know of a few forms (this one was shown to me by Ainoko (I think that how you spell his username) at school) so hear I am.


 You could look up some studies in psychological and other medical journals about the effects of children playing violent video games. The majority opinion doesn't mean shit if it's uninformed or wrong (believe the studies of video games on children are inconclusive or side with the "they don't do any harm" part of the argument)


----------



## avid4545 (Dec 1, 2010)

Conker said:


> You could look up some studies in psychological and other medical journals about the effects of children playing violent video games. The majority opinion doesn't mean shit if it's uninformed or wrong (believe the studies of video games on children are inconclusive or side with the "they don't do any harm" part of the argument)


 
my project is create a question you want answered. do your own research on the subject, create a survey/poll, get results then create a report/presentation.


----------



## Sauvignon (Dec 1, 2010)

Absolutely not. There was a time in my early years that I used to do stuff, go outside, talk to people, not sit on my ass all day... then video games came along and stole my childhood. I saw it happen to everyone else, too. Nobody would go outside anymore, unless it was necessary to go to someone else's house and play their video games. Now you don't even have to do that because of internets. Video games ruin lives in worse ways than drug or alcohol addiction. Kids are simply not mature enough to make smart choices when it comes to addictive and damaging substances. As a protective measure, the legal age to play video games should be raised to 25, and they should be heavily taxed by the government.


----------



## Conker (Dec 1, 2010)

avid4545 said:


> my project is create a question you want answered. do your own research on the subject, create a survey/poll, get results then create a report/presentation.


 A survey/poll is only one aspect of doing research though. If the assignment calls for that, then by all means do it. But more authoritative research would come from a peer reviewed science journal.


----------



## avid4545 (Dec 1, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Absolutely not. There was a time in my early years that I used to do stuff, go outside, talk to people, not sit on my ass all day... then video games came along and stole my childhood. I saw it happen to everyone else, too. Nobody would go outside anymore, unless it was necessary to go to someone else's house and play their video games. Now you don't even have to do that because of internets. Video games ruin lives in worse ways than drug or alcohol addiction. Kids are simply not mature enough to make smart choices when it comes to addictive and damaging substances. As a protective measure, the legal age to play video games should be raised to 25, and they should be heavily taxed by the government.


 
OK just make Sure you take the poll or your voice will not have vary much weight when it comes to creating the report.



Conker said:


> A survey/poll is only one aspect of doing research though. If the assignment calls for that, then by all means do it. But more authoritative research would come from a peer reviewed science journal.


 
Yes it would and we had to look up 3 peer reviewed journals (if possible) as well, before getting to this stage.


----------



## Willow (Dec 1, 2010)

avid4545 said:


> OK just make Sure you take the poll or your voice will not have vary much weight when it comes to creating the report.


 Okay. Seriously. 

I'm pretty sure you'll get way better results by actually you know, typing up a survey for people to take in the real world. Instead of polling a furry forum.


----------



## Sauvignon (Dec 1, 2010)

I think there should be a survey asking, "Is it okay to use the results of survey taken by furries?"


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> Okay. Seriously.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you'll get way better results by actually you know, typing up a survey for people to take in the real world. Instead of polling a furry forum.


 
Actually, he has this poll spread out to a few other places besides here. He chose to put his poll here to get feedback from from a wide base as possible.


----------



## avid4545 (Dec 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> Okay. Seriously.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you'll get way better results by actually you know, typing up a survey for people to take in the real world. Instead of polling a furry forum.


 
yes and no, and still not necessarily. what i mean is i might get more people to vote but i may not, and then only from one area, while on the internet i can get a more diverse area. i hope this makes since.



Ainoko said:


> Actually, he has this poll spread out to a few other places besides here. He chose to put his poll here to get feedback from from a wide base as possible.



yes and you sed it better than i could, and thanks for posting.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 1, 2010)

avid4545 said:


> yes and no, and still not necessarily. what i mean is i might get more people to vote but i may not, and then only from one area, while on the internet i can get a more diverse area. i hope this makes since.


 
Actually it does


----------



## avid4545 (Dec 1, 2010)

Ainoko said:


> Actually it does


 
thinks and for a second i did not know if it made sence even to me.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd be a hypocrite if I said no.


----------



## Nail_bunny (Dec 2, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Absolutely not. There was a time in my early years that I used to do stuff, go outside, talk to people, not sit on my ass all day... then video games came along and stole my childhood. I saw it happen to everyone else, too. Nobody would go outside anymore, unless it was necessary to go to someone else's house and play their video games. Now you don't even have to do that because of internets. Video games ruin lives in worse ways than drug or alcohol addiction. Kids are simply not mature enough to make smart choices when it comes to addictive and damaging substances. As a protective measure, the legal age to play video games should be raised to 25, and they should be heavily taxed by the government.


 
LOL no just no

This is a ridiculous poll by the way.

Should kids be allowed to watch t.v?
Fuck this poll, Mcdonalds is  worse for your kids than video games could ever be.


----------



## Merinotetrapoda (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes (unless the kid cant tell reality from fantasy properly then no). >_>
I spend more hours on my ass on the internet than I do playing video games...

And "going out to exercise", lol! I guess the Wii doesnt exist, or kinect or whatever. I dont think video games makes kids socially inept. It really all depends on the kids mental health, environment, past, home life, etc. I used to live in the ghetto areas of NY so "going outside to play" would be a stupid ass idea. I went to school and made friends w/ people (who also play games). I _think_ this can also be applied to many other people out there... I guess. anyway my 2 cents.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 2, 2010)

Judging by the quality of your English usage in these posts alone, I would say you're going to fail your paper. :V


----------



## avid4545 (Dec 2, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Judging by the quality of your English usage in these posts alone, I would say you're going to fail your paper. :V


 
all I can do is my best, and thanks for your comment... i think.


i just relised that this topic was moved and i ask why?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would it not be ok for a child to play videogames?


 
Especially since they'd go find something else to have fun with and then waste time doing that. :B 

Supposedly video games are the only things "keeping them from going outdoors and having fun". Uhm gee, there are other factors involved - like say the lack of other kids to play with for some and the fact that it's fucking cold out - I'd rather stay in the nice heated house than go out in the freezing cold snow that's not even thick enough to sled in.


----------



## KristynLioness (Dec 2, 2010)

Of course it is as long as the game isn't rated Teen or Mature.


----------



## Sendokidu (Dec 2, 2010)

Being a gamer since the age of 3, I would have to say yes.  Though I can't quite agree with the age thing.  When I was young, I played teen rated games and mature rated games...mainly just mortal kombat (not the kind of game I would recommend for an example in this poll, just merely clarifying the type I had played).  Usually I played teen games because they were much more of a challenge than the kiddy games, causing me to think on a high scale to figure out what I needed to do.  Also, teen games and up would possibly force children into expanding their vocabulary, though this primarily refers to RPGs...the nerdy games lol.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 3, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Judging by the quality of your English usage in these posts alone, I would say you're going to fail your paper. :V


 
I can honestly say that he is very much aware that his spelling and grammar isn't perfect. I do try to help him when I can, more-so with this paper as our instructor is strong on proper grammar and spelling.



avid4545 said:


> all I can do is my best, and thanks for your comment... i think.
> 
> I just realized that this topic was moved and i ask why?


 
I am certain that you had this posted in the off-topic thread and the Admin who moved this felt that it would do better in the current thread it is now in.


----------



## avid4545 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ainoko said:


> I can honestly say that he is very much aware that his spelling and grammar aren't perfect. I do try to help him when I can, more-so with this paper as our instructor is strong on proper grammar and spelling.
> 
> 
> 
> I am certain that you had this posted in the off-topic thread and the Admin who moved this felt that it would do better in the current thread it is now in.



yes and thanks for pointing that out. it makes since now that i think about it.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 3, 2010)

avid4545 said:


> yes and thanks for pointing that out. it makes since now that i think about it.


 
yep


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 3, 2010)

It's okay for kids to play video games as long as you keep them away from voice chat in multiplayer games.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 3, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's okay for kids to play video games as long as you keep them away from voice chat in multiplayer games.


 
true


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 4, 2010)

KristynLioness said:


> Of course it is as long as the game isn't rated Teen or Mature.


 
Teen is okay when you're like ten or twelve - Most of the time they're rated T is only because the characters are saying cuss words. Not to mention, most developers aim for the "T" rating and its equivalents because it doesn't have the stigma attached to "E" rated games (Like apparently "E" rated games can't be fun.) but isn't bad enough to get moral guardians going after it. 

Unless it's like Bully - It's very "T" rated yet that didn't stop people from going after it. Yes, a columbine simulator in which nobody dies!


----------



## Riley (Dec 5, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Teen is okay when you're like ten or twelve - Most of the time they're rated T is only because the characters are saying cuss words. Not to mention, most developers aim for the "T" rating and its equivalents because it doesn't have the stigma attached to "E" rated games (Like apparently "E" rated games can't be fun.) but isn't bad enough to get moral guardians going after it.
> 
> Unless it's like Bully - It's very "T" rated yet that didn't stop people from going after it. Yes, a columbine simulator in which nobody dies!


 
Actually the norm now seems to be trying to get it an M rating while still being as 'family friendly' as possible.  Take CoD or Halo - neither games have a lot of blood, or even cursing past 'damn' and 'shit,' but the M rating makes it look edgy, so all the little kids'll rush to it so they can be cool dudes.  Meanwhile, Starcraft 2 gets away with a T rating even with a ton of blood, gore, dismemberment, mass violence, and special, sometimes fairly gruesome, death animations depending on how a unit is killed (fire, acid, etc).  I'd go so far as to say there's less violence in videogames today than there was in the 90s and early 2000s.


----------

